# new (to me) tandem Nashbar 1000rt



## jtrops

I picked up this Nashbar 1000rt on craigslist for $200. I rebuilt it with a small rear cockpit for my 7 yo son. The front wheel was in sad shape so I replaced the rim, and I got a great deal on a pair (alex g6000) so I did the rear wheel too. New chains, captain stem, crank shorteners, and some bits and pieces from my parts bin and here it is ready to ride again.

The new stem doesn't have a cable stop, so I made one out of a brake cable remnant and a washer. The plan was to buy a stop after Xmas, but it works so well I think I'll just keep it this way. The angle on the photo is a little funky, but the stop is flush with the washer.

We took it out for a quick 12 mile maiden voyage and had a great ride. I wasn't expecting much, but the ride was much more lively than I would have guessed. Having that little motor behind me really makes it zippy.


----------



## mike5734

Nice work OP! Looks like a great way to spend time with your son!


----------



## jtrops

Yeah it's been fun so far. We have been out on it a few times now. Each ride has been between 12 and 15 miles, and my son is super excited. I wish I could find a decent child size saddle for him. The one he has now is pretty bad. I will have to look harder. 

His goal is to ride up to Carter Lake this Summer. It's about 45 miles round trip from home.


----------



## mike5734

Good luck finding a better saddle and with your upcoming summer ride. Have fun!


----------

